# Constraint, References



## Gast (20. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Lösung für diese Frage, Wäre Euch sehr dankbar dafür,


```
NOTE(PersNr, Fach, Note)
•Eine Person erhält im Laufe des Studiums mehrere Noten. Sofern eine Prüfung
wiederholt wird, bleibt der vorherige Eintrag der Note 5 erhalten, damit überprüft
werden kann, dass pro Fach maximal 3 Versuche zulässig sind.
•Welche sinnvollen Datenintegritätskontrollen (Constraints) schlagen Sie für diese
Datenbankobjekte vor (bitte nicht nur mit ja/nein sondern bei ja mit konkreten Angaben
antworten)?
•a) Primary key:
•b) Referentielle Integrität:
•c) Check-Constraints:
•d) ??????
```


----------



## Ebenius (20. Jan 2009)

Wie machen doch keine Hausaufgaben. Wir helfen nur bei welchen. Also selber Ansatz ausdenken und dann ggf. konkrete Fragen stellen.


----------



## musiKk (20. Jan 2009)

```
•a) Primary key: 
•b) Referentielle Integrität: 
•c) Check-Constraints: 
•d) ??????
•e) PROFIT!!!
```


----------



## Guest (21. Jan 2009)

Ist keine Hausaufgabe, ist eine Lernaufgabe, wo mir leider der Ansatz fehlt, sonst hätte ich es eh nicht gepostet!!
Also vielleicht erbarmt sich jemand,
Vielen Dank,


----------

